# My Cai



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

AWWW :nicefish: he has a smirk ^_^


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice fish, What tail type?


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks! He's just a VT


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Thats a great pic!!


----------



## kikuhoshi (Mar 26, 2010)

That pose cracks me up, especially with his mouth. "Why, yes, I know I'm attractive. Be jealous." XD


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

He's smiling!!! Such a cute little fishie!


----------



## JB5 (May 22, 2010)

Great pic.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

kikuhoshi said:


> That pose cracks me up, especially with his mouth. "Why, yes, I know I'm attractive. Be jealous." XD


Haha I thought the same thing! Thanks everyone :-D


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

i L O V E his smile


----------

